# java3dgamesSDK geht nicht.



## Gast (15. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
bin noch ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet, aber habe mir mal das java3dgamesSDK geholt und wollte 
jetzt anfangen meine eigenen kleinen spiele zu programmieren, aber da waren ein paar samples dabei.
Nun selbst die laufen nicht weil er scheinbar die Bibliotheken nicht findet, oder so????  
Um die Klassen und so nutzen zu können muss ich doch nur das jar in /lib/ext kopieren,
Oder was muss ich sonst da noch alles machen??????????? :autsch: 

Danke schonmal. :toll: 

PS.: Nutze eclipse 3.2


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Feb 2007)

Von "java3dgamesSDK" hab ich noch nie etwas gehört, und Google kennt auhc nur 2 Treffer. Was soll das sein?


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Feb 2007)

Ich sehs erst jetzt: Doppelpost, Diskussion bitte hier weiterführen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic44577_simples-programm-sollte-laufen.html

_*closed*_


----------

